# Author pages



## Caged Maiden (Feb 4, 2014)

Not sure whether this ought to be in self-promotion, but I wanted to share this info with those of you who are thinking about it.

Ankari recommended I make an author page on Facebook even though I haven't been published.  He mentioned how important it is for an agent to find you have a presence, when they google your name.  So... I made a page. https://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Howitt/552886471474317

It's still brand new, so not much is there, but got eighty-something likes in a day and it inspires me to keep adding content.  I'd like to attach more blogs, so if you have one, please post your link in this thread.  (Or you can just go like my page and leave me a comment that you also have a blog).  I appreciate all the support I can get for the page.

If you would like a review, Im happy to read your book and give you a review for your website (so I can link it in my page).  Or if there's anything else I can do to help promote either MS or the writers in this community, please let me know.  This is a small world and I have over 650 friends who see my personal posts. It's only a matter of time before I've converted them all to my followers... I mean asked them kindly to like my page... and I'd love to share that with all of you.  I'm also doing a new website soon (separating my costume business and research site from my writing musings and stuff), so I'll be doing blogs and it would be awesome to get some guest bloggers or some links to other people's published works (like the MS ezine).  So, let me know if we can mutually help each other.  I'm really getting into this thing and I'm kinda liking it.  I was way too intimidated over the last few months to give it a try, but now that I've got a friend emotionally supporting me, I'm cruising along.

If you haven't made an author page on facebook, I encourage you to do so because there's loads of material and links out there, you don't even have to write lengthy posts, just put up a link and a short blurb about why it's interesting.  If we all link to each other, we all win...  So please come like my page and leave me a message so I can like yours.  I'd love to get even more involved with other people's blogs, so they can take advantage of all my other real-life writer friends.  I know a lot of artists, people.  Send me your blogs!


----------



## Ankari (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm glad you've taken that step, Caged. I would advise you to take it a step further and claim your vanity FB URL. Notice the difference between yours and mine.

www.facebook.com/callofheroes

I don't have all that stuff between "com/" and my name.

Click on the link below to claim your vanity url.



How to claim your vanity facebook URL


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 4, 2014)

I've got an author page as well, but I'm in the same boat in that I don't have much to promote and pretty much all my "likes" are family and friends at the moment. I use it mostly to just post writing updates (which people on my regular Facebook page tend to ignore) or cool news I find floating about in fantasy. I also used to make fantasy-related memes just for the fun of it. I may take to posting some cool art I find, because pictures seem to get more attention when you don't have much to promote. I've seen several people do this.

Here's my page:

https://www.facebook.com/philipoverbyfantasy

If you want to feature my blog, I'm doing interviews, reviews, writing tips, etc. that are all fantasy based. 

Philip Overby's Fantasy Free-for-All


----------



## Caged Maiden (Feb 4, 2014)

Will do, Phil.  

Thanks Ankari, I'll get that done, too.


----------



## Ankari (Feb 4, 2014)

Phil, if you have a blog that you generate content for, why aren't you linking that content to facebook, twitter, and google+?


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm not sure. I do share links if that's what you mean. I often get most of my traffic from sharing on Google+ community pages. Do you mean linking it in a different way? If so, I don't think I know how to do that on Blogger.


----------



## tlbodine (Feb 5, 2014)

*likes all y'alls*

Mine is here: https://www.facebook.com/TLBodine.writes

It's mostly family & friends as well, but I'm slowly getting the hang of what type of content to share.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Feb 13, 2014)

I liked everyone who has posted here. 

 


Mine is https://www.facebook.com/MeetPatJackson?ref=hl

I hope to see you guys there. I'm running a "virtual event" on Saturday. I hope some of you will "attend."

I should mention this is my personal kick in the pants to get some new work done since I've done nothing for months. Has anyone else done this? What was your success/shortcomings with it?


----------



## PaulineMRoss (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't have a Facebook page at the moment - I'm nervous about getting into yet another time-sucking social website, but I can see the sense in it. I don't need something to show to agents, but it will probably help if/when I self-publish. The more people I can reach the better.


----------



## Chessie (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm interested in starting a Facebook author's page as well. Currently, I have a twitter account (which I love), a personal facebook, and one for my Ayurveda/Yoga business. I post on my business page once a week or usually put updates on my workshops. I also have a website for that business, and I find it all very useful. However, I would like to know what purpose it serves having an author page if I haven't published anything yet.

I deleted my  blog because it was too time consuming. Facebook pages are more convenient, I think. Would some of you that have author pages share your thoughts on this? Because I can definitely see how it would be useful to have one if you're a published author...but before? :/


----------



## senseiseth (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey guys, I have a new Facebook page, website, twitter account and blog and I'd love to have you guys stop on by and  join up if you like them.

Here are the links:

My website

Le Twitter

Das Facebook

And the blog

Thanks guys, and I hope you enjoy them.

I try to update on a regular basis, and let your friends know, too, if you think they'll enjoy them.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Feb 18, 2014)

Chesterama said:


> I'm interested in starting a Facebook author's page as well. Currently, I have a twitter account (which I love), a personal facebook, and one for my Ayurveda/Yoga business. I post on my business page once a week or usually put updates on my workshops. I also have a website for that business, and I find it all very useful. However, I would like to know what purpose it serves having an author page if I haven't published anything yet.
> 
> I deleted my  blog because it was too time consuming. Facebook pages are more convenient, I think. Would some of you that have author pages share your thoughts on this? Because I can definitely see how it would be useful to have one if you're a published author...but before? :/



I have had one for some time now. It is my understanding that if you wish to publish traditionally you must have already started the marketing framework, meaning having already built up some type of audience and have the platforms in place.

I have seen many Author pages on FB, most are just shameless self plugs, some use them to voice opinions on social matters. The best Author FB pg I have seen is Anne Rice's https://www.facebook.com/annericefanpage IMHO she is a freaking genius! She manages to use her Page to keep people engaged, when someone shares a post from her page to theirs, others see from where it came and new people are constantly finding her work this way. 

I use my page to update on my goings on in relation to my book, and my blog I have found a few people from all around the world who are interested in reading should I ever manage to finish my book. I find that it has helped me understand what readers want, how to interact with people better, how to engage a wider audience with interactive hooks,  it has given insight as to what time of day is most active and thus my posts are most likely to be seen which will come in handy for running promotions and special events later down the road, and prolly most importantly it has been a lot of fun. I spend maybe an hour or two on my author's pg. and blog combined. I have done events on a large scale, and I have been running word games on my page, I have a once a day post that I do. Everything of mine is linked together so a post on my blog shows up on my Fb and on twitter. 

I have had conversations with Agents, Publishers, Authors, and wannabe actors, etc. because of my tweets. It is a really cool time to be alive.

I hope that helps. My A-FB PG link is in my siggy if you want to check it out.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Feb 18, 2014)

senseiseth said:


> Hey guys, I have a new Facebook page, website, twitter account and blog and I'd love to have you guys stop on by and  join up if you like them.
> 
> Here are the links:
> 
> ...



I went over and liked your FB pg.


----------



## senseiseth (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you, that was very kind of you.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't have an author page at FB, just a regular page. Some readers did start a fan page for my fantasy series called *Flankers*. We discuss some about the novels there and I do trivia and such, and I usually announce information and updates there first before elsewhere.

Here's the *link*: https://www.facebook.com/groups/253111838083047/


----------



## Lorna (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi folks, I've liked your FB author's pages and am looking forward to your updates. 

I don't have a FB page myself as I don't think FB gives enough space to share a detailed opinion or bring a piece of writing to a reader's full attention. When I'm on FB I tend to go into 'scan' mode, however I do slow down and read properly when I follow links to people's blogs. 

If anyone's interested my blog, which features poems and articles based in local history, mythology and folklore can be found here: From Peneverdant | Enchanting the Shadowlands


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Mar 12, 2014)

I only just found this thread!  I liked everyone's pages under my own name (since I'm only one of two), and they all look very nice.

Our page is - https://www.facebook.com/aelowan

And we also have a new blog up today. - The Characters of Faerie Rising Ã¢€“ Etienne Knight | This Blog is Terribad

I think you can actually communicate fairly effectively using FB, but they have been increasingly problematic of late.  I've been trying to figure out Google+ but it's so far defying my little brain. lol


----------



## Chessie (Mar 30, 2014)

I resurrected my Tumblr account. Its more fitting for what I'd like to do with a blog, even though Wordpress is fantastic. My Tumblr is still in its infancy, but I'll be updating it with snippets of my work: Namaste. Welcome..


----------



## andy.peloquin (Mar 30, 2014)

Here is mine:

https://www.facebook.com/andyqpeloquin


----------



## Caged Maiden (Mar 30, 2014)

the main reason to have an author page before publishing is because when you submit your work to an agent, she will google your name and see what kind of irons you have in the fire.  If you have no web site, no blog, no twitter, and no facebook, it's hard for her to make a decision about working with you.  If you have a decent following on your various social networking entities, it's easier for the agent to see how many fans you have drawn all on your own and it lets her know you're the kind of person who will be a valuable partner in the marketing process.  

Marketing is a struggle for self-published authors just starting out, but having a following before the books come out helps give the new releases that little push in the beginning to help make sure more readers see them right away.

IN short, is it necessary to have an author page?  no.  But if you can get a following of fans and show that you post regularly and take your social networking seriously, you are showing you have the sort of positive mind-frame that makes a person easier to work with and that you have the tenacity and drive to get things done.  All those qualities are good things to an agent.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 31, 2014)

If there is anyone who is about to release a piece of work for the world to read, or just released something or just have some solid advice for new writers, I'm looking for the next victim for my blog! 
Indie Author Interviews | Pat Jackson, Author
Send me an email 
ciccas _ world @ yahoo dot com.


----------



## psychotick (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi,

I have a facebook page but hardly ever use it. Occasionally I'll post a cover or some such but that's probably less than once a month. I think it's just a general page not a specific author one.

https://www.facebook.com/greg.curtis.7146?ref=ts

I more often use my blog to post, though even that would only be once or twice a month. And while I initially set it up thinking it would be a good advertising thing, I generally don't use it that way. Instead I blog about things that catch my interest, like most recently Anne Rice's petition to Amazon.

Greg's Books

Mostly I gave up on the whole promotion side of writing and now just concentrate on the writing.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## PaulineMRoss (Mar 31, 2014)

Caged Maiden said:


> the main reason to have an author page before publishing is because when you submit your work to an agent, she will google your name and see what kind of irons you have in the fire.  If you have no web site, no blog, no twitter, and no facebook, it's hard for her to make a decision about working with you.  If you have a decent following on your various social networking entities, it's easier for the agent to see how many fans you have drawn all on your own and it lets her know you're the kind of person who will be a valuable partner in the marketing process.



I find this a curious train of thought. If the author's already doing all the legwork in building a following, promoting, networking, marketing, why bother with an agent or publisher at all? Why not simply cut out the middle man and self-publish?

This is not to decry the benefits of the traditional route, but it does seem to me that agents and traditional publishers are bringing less and less to the table with every year that passes.


----------



## psychotick (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Pauline,

_"This is not to decry the benefits of the traditional route, but it does seem to me that agents and traditional publishers are bringing less and less to the table with every year that passes."_

I agree completely. When I look at the situation it seems to me that for all but a very few elite authors, trade publishing is returning poorer results. Authors have to promote their own work (ok this is not completely new but seems to be getting worse), are getting hit with more and more restrictive contracts, and getting smaller advances to show for it. And to add to the woes for the trade published authors, as the decline of paper and book stores continues, the advantage a good trade publisher can bring by getting books into these stores, also wanes.

Don't get me wrong. There are still advantages, but in my view they are for the most part being eroded away.

And Caged, if an agent is interested and they google your name as a published author, they will find your books and your sales ranks. Those are probably more important to them. And in fact, though this is nothing but my own gut instinct here, they wouldn't be wanting the uber successful social media savy guys anyway. Don't forget a publisher trawling the seas of the self published will be looking for those they can quickly and easily boost to successful. If you're too successful they can't help you or provide a decent enough incentive for you to sign their contracts (as we've seen happen a few times recently with very large contracts). If on the other hand you have a track record of writing good, saleable books and can't market for crud, you're their perfect catch.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jun 29, 2014)

Bringing this thread back up because I was introduced to something new (to me).  Google+ ended up not working out well for us, so I dumped it, and then last week a friend convinced us to try tumblr.

A. E. Lowan

Tumblr is very interesting!  It's much easier to use, sort of a casual, bloggy sort of thing.  And it's fun.  I like it.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jun 30, 2014)

A.E. Lowan...I thought you found your writing partner here at MS?


----------



## Chessie (Jun 30, 2014)

AE Lowan: Tumblr is great! I switched back from Wordpress to Tumblr and am much happier with it. It has a nice setup that's easy to navigate and there's lots of creative blogs to get inspiration from. If you get an account I'll follow you.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jun 30, 2014)

ThinkerX said:


> A.E. Lowan...I thought you found your writing partner here at MS?



I met my *writing* partner in high school - she's now my *partner*-partner of 23 years.  She's very shy so even though she's a Scribes member not many people have met her.  My crit/editing/writing buddy and cohort in all things writing trouble is Teacup, who I met here on Scribes.  But awesome you remembered!  



Chesterama said:


> AE Lowan: Tumblr is great! I switched back from Wordpress to Tumblr and am much happier with it. It has a nice setup that's easy to navigate and there's lots of creative blogs to get inspiration from. If you get an account I'll follow you.



I got one last week!  A. E. Lowan  It's great fun.  And I see your link in you signature, so I'll be following you, too!  Thanks!


----------



## J. S. Elliot (Jun 30, 2014)

A. E. Lowan said:


> Bringing this thread back up because I was introduced to something new (to me).  Google+ ended up not working out well for us, so I dumped it, and then last week a friend convinced us to try tumblr.
> 
> A. E. Lowan
> 
> Tumblr is very interesting!  It's much easier to use, sort of a casual, bloggy sort of thing.  And it's fun.  I like it.



Glad that I've nudged you onto Tumblr, Lowan. (At least we aren't figuring it out by ourselves, right?) 

My own Tumblr: J. S. Elliot - Ink Blots


----------



## Mythopoet (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm using wordpress for my blog because I believe it is the platform that will best allow me to cheaply and easily have a professional looking website once I actually start publishing.


----------



## acapes (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm using wordpress & weebly at the moment - both have things I prefer over the other. For instance, I find wordpress much easier to blog, but weebly is easier (for me) to customise the actual site itself.


----------

